# Carbon Soles: Is This Normal?



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I just picked up a pair of carbon soled giro shoes and after my first ride I noticed one of the soles is all scratched and flaking. Is this a normal part of carbon soled shoes or should I be concerned? Thanks for any info!


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would send an email to Giro and ask them.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes its normal.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yep, it's normal my shimano road shoes doesn't look as shinny anymore.


----------



## Milano1 (Aug 5, 2010)

How is the fit? I'm interested in these shoes.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

So, to elaborate a little, I have only ridden these once, on the pavement, and only the left shoe seems to have this issue. The right shoe still looks new, not a single scratch. 

I decided to call Giro and they said it was definitely not normal and I will need to send my shoe in for a replacement . . . .

The shoe fits great and is super stiff, but for 280 smackers I would expect better quality.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

This is why I am only willing to spend 280 on hookers. You know what you're getting.


----------



## Steeeve430 (Jul 29, 2006)

HAHA ^

Id hate to have carbon soled mtn bike shoes. Id cry every time I looked at the bottom.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

The same thing is going to happen to the next one only you will be without a shoe for a couple weeks so maybe it will be prolonged a bit.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

ronabrandt said:


> The same thing is going to happen to the next one only you will be without a shoe for a couple weeks so maybe it will be prolonged a bit.


So, with a normal scratch, will the laminate then flake all around it? I really don't know so any info appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

What kind of pedal are you using, is it caged? The carbon looks like its painted over to me, and thats what is flaking. Are you seeing any naked fibers? I know that 280 is a lot of money and you want them to look perfect for as long as possible but if you ride any sort of rocky terrain this is going to happen.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's a better picture of both shoes, I'm not seeing any exposed fibers, and it could just be the paint. I'm just perplexed why one shoe seems to have the issue while the other does not. They both scratch, but the left one bubbles and flakes off around the scratch. I honestly don't care what they look like as they are just the bottoms of my feet, and they are a vast improvement over my old sidi's which had pieces of tire glued to the bottom for traction. I just want to make sure that what I'm seeing is normal. Thanks again!
btw: I use time atac pedals, no cages.

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0111.jpg?t=1302670147" >


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

It looks like it is on the inside edge of the show so my guess is that it was scrapping against you pedal. As for being scraped up well it is going to happen. I have carbon fiber in the sole of my Specialized BG shoes and it has scratches in it and looks pretty scrapped up from rocks and pedals but I have had them for a few years.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Which foot do you unclip when you stop for traffic?


----------



## dr.mediocre (Sep 22, 2006)

My S-Works carbon have abrasions around the cleat and on the inside of the left foot. They have not flaked at all though nor has it spread past any of the contact points. Your left shoe looks like it is hitting something, not like it is just flaking IMO.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I think it just the thin film that protect the outer layer of the carbon weave it's more for showroom than anything. It does not effect the performance the shoes still feel as stiff as when it's new. Full carbon sole is not the best shoes unless you are either in the pedal or off the bike anywhere else on the pedal it just feel too slippery.

Here's the pic of my M-300 and R-300 I bought them at about the same time.


----------



## smdb01us (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, I would say that is normal. I have about a year with my Furys...


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Which is why I would never ever buy a carbon soled mtb shoes...


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Quick update: shoes still peel a bit but are holding up really well otherwise, very satisfied!


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Epoxy is your friend if you are concerned that it could fail there(unlikely). Just put a bit on the delam area.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

There's no de-lamination, it's just the clear coat flaking off.
For as much as they cost, didn't they come with toe spikes?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

whodaphuck said:


> There's no de-lamination, it's just the clear coat flaking off.


yep, just looks like a crappy clear coat job to me, no reason to get too worried.


----------

